

SOPA vote rescheduled for this week, attempts silent passage - deweller
http://www.slashgear.com/sopa-vote-rescheduled-for-this-week-attempts-silent-passage-19203217/

======
MarkPNeyer
this has nothign to do with sopa, do not read it

[https://plus.google.com/107304794162956058165/posts/bRpzedGR...](https://plus.google.com/107304794162956058165/posts/bRpzedGRihy)

